# Drums aufnehmen einzeln / Summe ?



## Fimbulvet (27. September 2010)

kurze Frage, 

Wenn ich ein 12 Kanal Mixer hab un *will Drums aufnehmen*, mit sagen wir 10 Micros.Dann geh ich mit den Micros in den Mixer.Wenn ich jetz jede Spur einzeln aufnehmen will , also* jedes Mic einzeln*,und zwar aufm Computer,dann brauche ich jetzt ein *Interface mit mindestens 10 analogen Eingänen*, die ich dann mit den Direct Outs der jeweiligen Kanäle verbinde? *Oder* ist es einfacher man macht den* Lautstärkemix übers Mischpult* und nimmt die Drums auf einer Spur ( aufm Computer ) mit dem *Summensignal ausm Mischpult* auf?

Danke schonmal...

Falko


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. September 2010)

Einfacher ist es schon, wenn du nur einen Mix aufzeichnest. Die Frage ist aber, ob du den Mix schon beim Recording so hinbekommst, dass er für das Endprodukt passt. nachträglich kann man so nicht mehr viel ändern bzw. retten.

Wenn dir ein Interface für 10 Eingänge zu teuer ist, dann überleg doch mal, ob du vielleicht mit 4 Eingängen klarkommen würdest, auf die du via Mischpult-AUX-Wege 4 Gruppen aufzeichnest. Das könnte beispielsweise Base Drum, Snare, Toms und Blech sein, die du so einzeln auf dem Computer hättest.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fimbulvet (27. September 2010)

hmm...

naja en Motu 2408 hab ich...das hat 8 Eingänge. Da ich ja 3 Kaskadieren kann muss wohl noch eins bei damit ich auf 16 Analoge Eingänge komme.
Gut dann hat sich meine Frage wohl schon erledigt 
Geld ausgeben...

Danke


----------



## Fimbulvet (27. September 2010)

Eine Frage hät ich in diesem Zusammenhang noch,

weis jemand ob das Motu 2408 MK1 kaskadierbar ist mit einem Motu 2408 MK2 ?

Danke...


----------

